# Zaino: I will try it



## WHITE E39 (Apr 10, 2008)

the first time is alway the hardest.

the least i would tell you to do is:

#1 -dawn dish-washing soap

#2 -clay bar

#3 -wash car again

#4 -use Z-2

#5-use Z-6

and this all depends on how is your paint.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

furby> If you want to stay simple... you do not need Z5 after the AIO. The added gloss will be incremental. I agree with you, Z2 is the preferred product for a light color.

If you want REAL simple and your paint is in pretty good condition, just wash the car and put on a coat of AIO and be done with it.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

E90Alan said:


> furby> If you want to stay simple... you do not need Z5 after the AIO. The added gloss will be incremental. I agree with you, Z2 is the preferred product for a light color.
> 
> If you want REAL simple and your paint is in pretty good condition, just wash the car and put on a coat of AIO and be done with it.


:stupid: Except either way you must do the clay bar. I did it on my new paint and it amazed me what it did. Z-2 has higher shine than Z-5. Z-5 has some fillers to help with the scratches on darker paints that won't/don't show on lighter paints. I have some Z-AIO but haven't tried it yet. I have used the Z-5 and Z-2 and highly recommend them but if you plan on ever layering them (in one day) you need the ZFX also.
I use the hell out of the Z-6. Between coats of Z-2 as recommended, between washes for dusting purposes (dust not dirt), after a wash as a water spot/streak remover (the whole car actually). 
Not necessary but like the cherry on the sundae is the Z-CS or Z-8. It kicks up the gloss a notch. And buy any good car wash soap, no need to buy theirs. I use McGuire's Gold.

dj


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

I want to thank everyone (including White 39 who spent time on the phone with me). I got some good information and it seems like it will be fairly easy (well not so much the first time, but 2nd/3rd/etc) 

One Time Deal - 
#1 - dawn dish-washing soap
#2 - clay bar (take bottle, put water and mcguire soap). Spray some water/soap onto car and 

work claybar (keep turning over claybar like play-do). Do hood/top/trunk first - then the rest of the car.
#3 - wash car again (McGuire Soap)
#4 - Dry car - wait hour for car to dry thouroughly
Optional - Z-5 if you have swirl marks
#5 -use Z-2 - Apply as little as possible in straight lines. Cover entire car, then take 15 minute break, then take it off
#6-use Z-6 - Spray onto car lightly, dry with towel

------
Next Time --
Next time washing car use
1) McGuire Soap
2) Z-2 (wax lasts 6 months)
3) Z-6

After that only wash and z-6 is needed, but z-2 should be done every 6 months.
Clay bar should be done once/year

Use 100% cotton towel
-----------------------------


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Just ordered:
z-2
z-6
Mcguires deep crystal car wash
Mcguires clay bar

Once i do this (probably in the next couple of weeks) i will put up some pics.


----------



## WHITE E39 (Apr 10, 2008)

also try to stay in the shade


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

*And the Results*

Hey folks. Did the washing of the car today. Here are the results (sorry the before shots got screwed up as I had my camera set for scuba dive mode so they overexposed). Actually there is one shot, of before, that came out OK so i included that.

BTW - Does is the Z-2 polish basically a wax? I am used to waxing and i feel I didn't do that step.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

furby076 said:


> Hey folks. Did the washing of the car today. Here are the results (sorry the before shots got screwed up as I had my camera set for scuba dive mode so they overexposed). Actually there is one shot, of before, that came out OK so i included that.
> 
> BTW - Does *is the Z-2 polish basically a wax?* I am used to waxing and i feel I didn't do that step.


Simple answer is yes. What you basically have with the Z-2 is a Polymer Coat instead of a Wax Coat. A polymer paint sealant instead of a wax surface sealer. I have seen posts of people putting a wax coat over a polymer (Zaino or whatever). I'm not sure why and if you want to Zaino again, the wax has to come off (wash with Dawn again) 'cuz the Zaino won't stick. I have never used anything but Zaino. 
Your car looks great but I already knew it would. The question remains, what do you think?

dj


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Gotcha, i thought i was missing something - but i guess i am just used to hard wax. At least the next time i do my car it will come out a lot easier (just two steps instead of this 5 step process).

It looks sexy, i enjoy it. My mom enjoyed it, but made fun of me for being a slave to my car 

I showed it to my step brother and he asked if i used the claybar (before he saw the car) and i told him yes - he smiled. That was the hardest part.

Now i need to find something to get my rims clean, it seems they have some stains.


----------



## Hooray! (Dec 20, 2009)

I just purchased the Zaino show kit in a bucket $150, not cheap but GREAT products. The Z9/Z10 leather in a bottle is the best leather product I've ever used and smells REALLY good (like a leather shop). Just did a little Z2/Z5 polish on my shadowline trim which was chalky in spots... did one door and it looks dark black (4 thin coats later), going to tackle the rest this week, then do the 5 step dawn, Z2, Z5... process. They have an accelerator that I have never heard of before that "hardens" the wax in a few hours vs. days. Apparently you can do an entire car with 1/2 ounce of wax and they suggest 3-5 coats to get a "show car" finish.... I'll stick to two, but black cars are tough to keep looking good so hope this works. Will post when I'm done.


----------

